# Stupid question by a newb, How can I tell What Series



## dejapooh (Jan 5, 2010)

I have an older Tivo, but I have no idea what series it is. I stopped using it because it only held 40 hours of programing, so Direct TV sent me a new DVR with 100 hours. Now I see I can upgrade it, so I would like to try. How can I tell what series I have?


----------



## pdonoghu (Mar 6, 2003)

It sounds like you have a DirecTV satellite receiver with Tivo software. 

With a "regualr" Tivo, the first 3 digits are the model number. From that, we can tell what model it is. Not sure if this applies with DirecTV Tivos.


----------



## schwinn (Sep 18, 2004)

http://www.tivopedia.com/

See if you can figure it out with that information.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Officially, DirecTV with TiVo DVRs do not have series versions.
Unofficially:
Series 1s have no USB

Series 2s have USB

The only Series 2.5 DirecTV model (the R10) has a reset button behind the card door, serial port by the S-video jack, and only 80Hr models.

Generally (may apply to drecTV DVRs), a TSN beginning with "0" (zero) is a Series 1, 1 to 4 is a Series 2, 5 or higher a Series 2.5, except the Series 3/HD models which have Cablecard slots and eSATA.


----------

